# Why is Best Buy not a best buy?



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a $30.00 Best Buy gift card that I have been looking to spend. Every time I check prices at Best Buy I can find what I am looking for cheeper somewhere else. I hate to use the card just to match someone else's price.

I recently bought a MacMini. MicroCenter had the new Mini $50.00 less then Best Buy. Apple had refurbs $100.00 cheeper.

I needed a hard drive and a enclosure. Again MicroCenter was much cheeper. 

I needed to replace an ITrip for my IPhone. Amazon was $30.00 cheeper plus no tax. Even Target and Walmart were $10.00 cheeper.

I bought my wife a new Nikon L22 camera for Christmas. Staples was $10.00 cheeper and had a free case and memory card.

I wanted a higher speed SD memory card. Best Buy didn't have much of a selection and the price was 3 or 4 times higher then Amazon.

Anyway, I am just venting. Don't send me a Best Buy gift card. I can't seem to find a way to spend it. 

I think we need to bring back Circuit City. Now Ultimate Electronics is out of business and I guess there is no reason for Best Buy to compete.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thing is... at least in my area, Circuit City wasn't competitive. Best Buy almost never had to match a Circuit City price, because they were already cheaper.

Kind of like the same way Borders and Barnes & Noble aren't typically real competition for movies and music purchases...

It's the illusion of choice and competition more than anything.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I feel your pain, I hate using GC just because I _have to_ when I know I can get stuff cheaper elsewhere. At least we still have Fry's around here


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I've only bought from them a handful of times. I can usually find a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

The weird thing is every time I am in Best Buy I see folks buying all sorts of stuff. 

I tend to think the younger generations don't shop, they just buy? :whatdidid:


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Best Buy has a lot of overhead due to modern facilities in prime locations. They almost always charge list price or higher. I shop around and everyone else has a deal once in a while. We got a 55" LCD at Sears this year for $700! Luckily we have a CompUSA (TigerDirect) locally and they have good prices. For most electronics it is still cheapest to purchase online.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

BB has a large display floor, many items operational, more often than not what you want to purchase is on hand. You don't have to wait for it to be shipped, it can be returned easily if need be. I don't like to shop and I won't travel across town, or wait for UPS to save a few bucks. I don't think of BB as a source for computers or appliances, to me they are a consumer electronics store and they do a fair job of it. No matter what you ever want to purchase, it can always be found somewhere cheaper.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Couple reasons why I shop (on a regular basis actually) at Best Buy

1) Their financing plans. On most of my purchases, the tax + zero interest, ends up being less then shipping and CC interest charges (especially on the bigger ticket items).

2) Convience. I just got the Tangled 3D/Blu/DVD/Dig combo pack. $23 out the door (After Disney coupon). I have it now, in my hand. Don't have to wait for shipping, and my kids can watch it tonight/weekend. I have had cases of online shopping where it can take two weeks for it to get here (especially with free shipping)

3) 45 days return, no restock fee. I am a silver member in their rewards program. I have 45 days to return anything, with no restock fee (on anything). My only limitation is opened media (games, movies, software). This has helped/saved me tremendous times. 

Even with the diligient research my wife has done on products, we often get them and she just doens't like them her self. (like the last Digital Camera we had). All the reviews were good, features were good, got it... and just didn't like it. Returned it, got choice #2, and all is good.

Also helps with defective/broken items.

4) Price Match
I keep just about all my BB receipts for 45 days (and now they have them all online so, I don't really even need to keep the originals). The pricematching and difference is really straightforward and easy. Also helps that the people out the counter recognize me. 

Are they ALWAYS the lowest price... gosh no.
But for initial release weeks for movies, they are usually just as good as any online source. Video games (Since they are mostly fixed price) are a push. CD's, rarely get them, so the slight amount more I would pay.

I purchased my last TV from BestBuy, because they had a price that was $30 more then the best online price, so after calculating shipping vs tax, I came out ahead.... and that doesn't include the Bonus rewards points I got.

Just got a set of Mirage spakers, with a %12 coupon. Beat every online price (even after tax).

When Circuit City was still in town... I flat out could not stand that place. I rarely ever went there. The few times I did... I couldn't find anyone to take my money when I wanted to pay. Their prices were nearly identical to BestBuy.

Now, don't get me wrong...
I also do my fair share of online shopping.

Almost all my computer parts and pieces come from NewEgg.
Amazon, Monoprice, and other shops are on my quick hit list for several purchases.

I also am a fan of Costco (Vizio TV's).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll point out that they also have a fairly generous rewards program.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Brick and mortar type stores do have a real problem competing with Amazon. I have Prime and do order a lot from them. But there you still have to pay the sales tax, or use tax, if Amazon doesn't charge it themselves. Now, most probably don't and consider the no sales tax a benefit to buying on Amazon.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll point out that they also have a fairly generous rewards program.


You aren't kidding there. I use my Reward Zone Mastercard everywhere and usually end up getting $35 a month or more to spend at Best Buy.

2% on groceries and restaurants
1% on everything else
4% on Best Buy purchases with Premier Silver (I think that is the number)

Then $10 back for every $150 you spend on games.
$50 in points for test driving a Ford Edge.

I pray they never figure out exactly how generous it is. Ironically, I rarely spend real money at Best Buy as a result.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It used to be way better.


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't always find Best Buy to be the cheapest, yet I seem to shop there because they will actually negotiate with you on certain items. I actually love their "Open Item" products, especially if I know they were nothing more than a floor model. 

The warranty is in tact, the remote and stand still come with it; the only thing you don't get is the box. I have purchased 3 Samsung TVs at BB, 2 of them being open items. TV1 is 46" 1080p LCD in 2008, originally listed about $1800, open item for $1399, bought for $1099. TV2 is 32" 1080P LCD I picked up in 2009 for $299. My latest was an online bundle 3D 50" Samsung Plasma with glasses and movie for less than $1000.

I think more than anything with Best Buy, you just have to keep your eyes open, know when to haggle, and know when to pull the trigger.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ShapeGSX said:


> You aren't kidding there. I use my Reward Zone Mastercard everywhere and usually end up getting $35 a month or more to spend at Best Buy.
> 
> 2% on groceries and restaurants
> 1% on everything else
> ...


Do you still get to tap into the 18-24-36 Month Finance Plans with that card?
That is the main reason why I don't switch.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you still get to tap into the 18-24-36 Month Finance Plans with that card?
> That is the main reason why I don't switch.


Last time I checked, no you don't. I don't use them, though. I'm not sure that you can't carry both Best Buy cards, though, and use the one that makes sense for the situation.

Forgot to mention that if you are a Reward Zone Premier Silver member ($2500 spent on the mastercard in a year), you also get a *45 day return period.* You also get free access to music streaming site Napster with 15 free mp3 downloads every 3 months. And you can bank your points, which don't expire.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is a real interesting question. While Best Buy seems to take a lot of flack for a lot of things, I still buy stuff there and, like Earl, am a Reward Zone silver member. I also buy a lot of things from Amazon (as a prime member there). 

Here's the deal. There are times when Amazon or other online vendors are just a flat out pain in the arse. I get tired of searching and want the item today so I have the weekend to play instead of waiting until the following work week when I don't have time for anything. I will pay the extra 10 bucks or so at Best Buy to have it in my hands today. It's a happy feeling and much funner than getting a brown box in the mail only to place it aside until the following weekend.

OK, now I'm not totally into waisting money. When I shop at Best Buy, I carry my trusty iPhone with the Amazon app open and scan items. The app gives me the Amazon price right on the spot so I can make an informed decision. Do I want this now or wait? Is it worth the extra $$ to have it now? That's pretty much how I play it.

Certain items I will NOT buy online. Large items like speakers and TV's. With a 45 day return policy and no restocking fee its a bargain so I can take them home and try them first. Last Christmas I spent over $1000 on home theater speakers only to find out I hated them. I brought them back and exchanged them. Best Buy gladly did the exchange no questions asked. That whole process would have been difficult with Amazon and I had the replacements that same day! Oh, and the speakers were on sale so the price differential was very small.

Every week I watch the Best Buy ads and look for items that go onsale that I have purchased over the past month. I have price matched a lot of items. The employees know its Sunday when they see me coming.

One big thing with me is that you can use the Reward Zone rewards on Apple products. A couple of years ago I purchased a Macbook Pro with over $100 in rewards. Can't do that at the Apple store.

So you see, while Best Buy is sometimes not really the "Best Buy", the store has it's place. I shop there carefully. If you keep a lookout, sale items can be a major score and you earn points at the same time especially on Blu-Rays.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Worst Lie coming in and driving Circuit City and others out is one of the big reasons I started shopping on the web so much. Between Amazon, MicroCenter, Tiger and NewEgg I can find anything I want at any price I want.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm not certain how Best Buy could have driven Circuit City out of business. It isn't like their prices were vastly different. In fact, CC usually had the better sales. I got my current 60" KDS-60A3000 SXRD TV from Circuit City for a song. Maybe that's why they are gone, now? :sure:

I think that Circuit City just wasn't run as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ShapeGSX said:


> Last time I checked, no you don't. I don't use them, though. I'm not sure that you can't carry both Best Buy cards, though, and use the one that makes sense for the situation.
> 
> Forgot to mention that if you are a Reward Zone Premier Silver member ($2500 spent on the mastercard in a year), you also get a *45 day return period.* You also get free access to music streaming site Napster with 15 free mp3 downloads every 3 months. And you can bank your points, which don't expire.


I think I was one of the charter members for Silver.

The 45 Day, and No restocking fee (for computers, cameras, and other items)... is killer. The 45 day also extends the pricematch.

The banking of points is nice too... as you can save for a large "cash" purchase.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ShapeGSX said:


> I'm not certain how Best Buy could have driven Circuit City out of business. It isn't like their prices were vastly different. In fact, CC usually had the better sales. I got my current 60" KDS-60A3000 SXRD TV from Circuit City for a song. Maybe that's why they are gone, now? :sure:
> 
> I think that Circuit City just wasn't run as well.


Here, the three Circuit Cities (in the 20 mile radius), were within a few block of the Best Buy.

However, in most cases... they were in horrible positions. Tucked back, the smaller strip mall, further off the main drag.

But when I went there, it was no contest that at least here. Best Buy was the better store. Better choices, more choices, better layout, easier checkout process (I had over $300 in CD's and DVD's one christmas. After waiting 30 minutes to try and pay, I left... and that is when security stopped me because they thought I pocked the stack of stuff).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Certain items I will NOT buy online. Large items like speakers and TV's. With a 45 day return policy and no restocking fee its a bargain so I can take them home and try them first. Last Christmas I spent over $1000 on home theater speakers only to find out I hated them.


Doing that right now... 
Can't install the new speakers until the walls are painted...
If we don't like them, have plenty of time to return them.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Lots of good points here.

I do have the Best Buy Rewards Card but find I don't make as many purchases there as I used to. I agree I like the convenience of returning something if I don't like it. But if I know what I want, I will shop for best price.
I also hate to pay more even if I can pay it off over time with no financing.

My big ticket TV's came from Circuit City when they had good sales and one was an open box I saved $500.00 on.

Another pet peeve is Best Buy now puts small stuff in several locations around the store. I didn't see the ITrip I was looking for and had to ask. I then found they had them in three different spots. Same with ear buds and SD memory cards. I guess that is why you can't go 10 feet without someone asking to help you! I remember when they did not do that and Circuit City would. It is very hard now to just browse inside a Best Buy.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Worse case... use the $30 gift card on some iTunes Cards


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_I guess that is why you can't go 10 feet without someone asking to help you! I remember when they did not do that and Circuit City would. It is very hard now to just browse inside a Best Buy._

I had stopped going to BB many years ago due to an unpleasant experience in one store. A few years back they opened a new store near where I live now, so I thought I'd try it. There must have been 10 drones standing just inside the front door in sort of a goalie line, preventing anyone from getting in without being accosted. I found a hole and plowed through, head down, forearms and elbows at the ready and headed for the aisles. In literally every aisle, there were another 3 or 4 drones doing something that interfered with the browsing experience.

After about 10 minutes and 300 or so "Can I help you?"s, I headed for the exit and haven't been back since.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Phil T said:


> I recently bought a MacMini. MicroCenter had the new Mini $50.00 less then Best Buy. Apple had refurbs $100.00 cheeper.
> 
> I needed a hard drive and a enclosure. Again MicroCenter was much cheeper.
> 
> ...


Best Buy has a liberal price match policy, so long as the product is offered at a local retail store. All of these were price match opportunities.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ShapeGSX said:


> Best Buy has a liberal price match policy, so long as the product is offered at a local retail store. All of these were price match opportunities.


That's interesting you should mention that.

One time I was haggling on the price of a Slingbox Pro HD. I told the Best Buy employee that I can get those on the WalMart website for $50 cheaper. He said that the price match only applies to actual stock they have on hand. Then I told him that I can have the item sent to the store (WalMart) which quickly makes it stock on hand. 

He hesitated then went and talked to his manager. He came back and made me an offer of $30 off the price. I took it.

It is possible to haggle a bit at Best Buy as long as you have a few tricks up your sleeve.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> _I guess that is why you can't go 10 feet without someone asking to help you! I remember when they did not do that and Circuit City would. It is very hard now to just browse inside a Best Buy._
> 
> I had stopped going to BB many years ago due to an unpleasant experience in one store. A few years back they opened a new store near where I live now, so I thought I'd try it. There must have been 10 drones standing just inside the front door in sort of a goalie line, preventing anyone from getting in without being accosted. I found a hole and plowed through, head down, forearms and elbows at the ready and headed for the aisles. In literally every aisle, there were another 3 or 4 drones doing something that interfered with the browsing experience.
> 
> After about 10 minutes and 300 or so "Can I help you?"s, I headed for the exit and haven't been back since.


You'll find that any new store opening, Grocery Store, Electronic Store, Clothing store.

I usually get asked 1 or 2 times on each visit. Doesn't bug me a whole lot.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I literally bought hundreds of things at Best Buy using the price match - the people at the Customer Service counter know me on sight for it. :lol:

The largest purchase like that was a laptop for my daughter. Saved $230 that way.

Not once have I had to haggle about it, and most of the time I don't even have to produce a paper ad - just tell them the price and where.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> That's interesting you should mention that.
> 
> One time I was haggling on the price of a Slingbox Pro HD. I told the Best Buy employee that I can get those on the WalMart website for $50 cheaper. He said that the price match only applies to actual stock they have on hand. Then I told him that I can have the item sent to the store (WalMart) which quickly makes it stock on hand.
> 
> ...


They at least now guarantee that they will match their Online Price.
(Sometimes the local store and the website are not in sync).

I don't haggle much, but if I have a printed ad... I have only had one time they didn't match the price, because they couldn't validate the model number for the one in the ad.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You'll find that any new store opening,


This was quite a while after the Grand Opening; maybe a few months after.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_I have only had one time they didn't match the price, because they couldn't validate the model number for the one in the ad._

Yeah, well that goes back to the old model number alteration trick. Sears will carry an item with # 2647983S while at BB the number for the identical item is # 2647983B. Exactly the same item, but a different model number, so no price match.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

One of the main reasons I hate BB and other B&M is how they screw you on the add-on items. Cables, memory cards, cases, etc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

trdrjeff said:


> One of the main reasons I hate BB and other B&M is how they screw you on the add-on items. Cables, memory cards, cases, etc.


...which is why I don't buy *those things *there...otherwise...not a problem.

Monoprice is your friend.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

trdrjeff said:


> One of the main reasons I hate BB and other B&M is how they screw you on the add-on items. Cables, memory cards, cases, etc.


Agree. HDMI cables are a complete scam. I NEVER buy cables there.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I just bought a 51" Samsung Plasma from BB a few weeks ago. After going online, Costco, Target, Walmart, Sears, and local TV shops BB had the best deal. I worked there right out of high school and it's deffinately a different world. 

Best Buy beat Circuit City due to many things but I can tell you that the culture was the main reason. Circuit City started out commision based and then changed to hourly. So the people that make Circuit City competitive left.

The mark ups in peripherals has always been high but before the internet shopping boom it was less because big ticket items were marked up more as well. When I worked there AV had a 200-300% markup for big items as well. I bought a $700 car stereo deck for $215.

Also going to the store and being able to touch it is a huge draw. I've gotten a few things online that I didn't like but wasn't worth the hassle of returning it because of the restocking/shipping and refund delay process that comes with online shopping.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll point out that they also have a fairly generous rewards program.


Exactly.

I shop at BB pretty often, but I always have them price match someone else. I have about a 90% success rate with them matching various online prices too, even though their price matching policy says they don't.

When I factor in the rewards program, BB is usually the cheapest place to buy things.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I shop at BB pretty often, but I always have them price match someone else. I have about a 90% success rate with them matching various online prices too, even though their price matching policy says they don't.
> 
> When I factor in the rewards program, BB is usually the cheapest place to buy things.


I share that complete perspective (and have a 100% success rate at matching).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

trdrjeff said:


> One of the main reasons I hate BB and other B&M is how they screw you on the add-on items. Cables, memory cards, cases, etc.


No different then any other store, with add on and items that are marked up 500 - 600%

Just like a soft-drink at a restaurante. Cost them less then $0.05 for the $2.50 drink... and gosh forbid if they charge for refils (I always ask now... had a $90 bill, because of the 9 soft drink refils at $3 a pop)

I actually by a dozen or so HDMI cables, when I am buing from MonoPrice.
I keep them on hand, for my friends/family, when they tell me that got a new TV or something.

Not because they forgot to get the cable (While that does help), but because I know they paid $100 for the cable.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 2) Convience. I just got the Tangled 3D/Blu/DVD/Dig combo pack. $23 out the door (After Disney coupon). I have it now, in my hand. Don't have to wait for shipping, and my kids can watch it tonight/weekend. I have had cases of online shopping where it can take two weeks for it to get here (especially with free shipping)


I bought my copy (also the 3D 4 pack) from Best Buy on Tuesday as well. However, I got mine for $16.40 out the door. :hurah:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I bought my copy (also the 3D 4 pack) from Best Buy on Tuesday as well. However, I got mine for $16.40 out the door. :hurah:


Nice...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Some of the little product information that used to be on the shelf tag has been replaced by a QR code. The last time I asked what I hoped was a knowledgeable employee about new features in laptops, I found myself being led around by my own personal shelf tag reader. :nono2: Once you've been forced to go on-line to learn what you should have been able to in the store, it's not much more effort to find a vendor that will also sell the product cheaper.

That said, I bought Smallville S9 BD there this morning for only $25, and the cashier didn't ask "what's that" when I presented my original (as in when the program first started) RZ card.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

I shop at BB, so I can buy a product I'm not 100% sure of, or I'm not sure will work with my set up. I'll pick it up at BB, and pay a higher price of course. Then if it works and I'm satisfied with it, I order it from Amazon for $20 - $50 cheaper. When my Amazon product arrives in 2 days, I return the over priced BB product and get my money back. Of course if I don't like the product I return it and get my money back. 

BB is an awesome test facility only a mile away.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 4) Price Match
> I keep just about all my BB receipts for 45 days (and *now they have them all online so,* I don't really even need to keep the originals).


For you to look at or the store can look them up? RewardZone or CC?

I have an item I would like to return, but can't find my receipt. Circuit City always kept track of my purchases and that was nice.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here, the three Circuit Cities (in the 20 mile radius), were within a few block of the Best Buy.
> 
> However, in most cases... they were in horrible positions. Tucked back, the smaller strip mall, further off the main drag.
> 
> Best Buy was the better store. Better choices, more choices, better layout, easier checkout process (I had over $300 in CD's and DVD's one christmas.


How on earth did you find $300 worth of CD's and DVD's at a CC? That was the main difference between our CC and BB. BB always had a good selection of DVD's with the new releases easy to find. At CC it was almost like DVD's were an inconvenience as they didn't have a good selection andthe section usually looked like it hadn't been rearranged in weeks.

We just got a new BB that went into an old CC store. It is their "new concept" store and I am not a big fan. The manger there told me it was bigger than the other store, but it sure looks smaller. The layout just doesn't seem to flow very well for me. Took many grays and yellows in the decor.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I had stopped going to BB many years ago due to an unpleasant experience in one store. A few years back they opened a new store near where I live now, so I thought I'd try it. There must have been 10 drones standing just inside the front door in sort of a goalie line, preventing anyone from getting in without being accosted. I found a hole and plowed through, head down, forearms and elbows at the ready and headed for the aisles. In literally every aisle, there were another 3 or 4 drones doing something that interfered with the browsing experience.
> 
> After about 10 minutes and 300 or so "Can I help you?"s, I headed for the exit and haven't been back since.


Then you will get a kick out of this: http://improveverywhere.com/2006/04/23/best-buy/

Just imagining the chaos makes me laugh.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

brian188 said:


> I shop at BB, so I can buy a product I'm not 100% sure of, or I'm not sure will work with my set up. I'll pick it up at BB, and pay a higher price of course. Then if it works and I'm satisfied with it, I order it from Amazon for $20 - $50 cheaper. When my Amazon product arrives in 2 days, I return the over priced BB product and get my money back. Of course if I don't like the product I return it and get my money back.
> 
> BB is an awesome test facility only a mile away.


That's the sort of activity that drives brick and mortal stores out of business.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> For you to look at or the store can look them up? RewardZone or CC?
> 
> I have an item I would like to return, but can't find my receipt. Circuit City always kept track of my purchases and that was nice.


It shows up in my RewardZone area, on my transaction history.
At least then I know I can go back and reprint at the store (since I can't remember the last time I didn't use plastic to pay for something at BestBuy)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> How on earth did you find $300 worth of CD's and DVD's at a CC? That was the main difference between our CC and BB. BB always had a good selection of DVD's with the new releases easy to find. At CC it was almost like DVD's were an inconvenience as they didn't have a good selection andthe section usually looked like it hadn't been rearranged in weeks.
> 
> We just got a new BB that went into an old CC store. It is their "new concept" store and I am not a big fan. The manger there told me it was bigger than the other store, but it sure looks smaller. The layout just doesn't seem to flow very well for me. Took many grays and yellows in the decor.


Many Many Many years ago... Probably around 2000 - 2001.
Had a stack of about 20 items. Did all my Christmas shopping there. Few collector's sets were in there as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> That's the sort of activity that drives brick and mortal stores out of business.


And the primary reason why return policies get adjusted and changed.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

One thing you can do at Best Buy with a gift card is look for the new release DVD/Blu Ray movies. They are usually within one dollar or less of Wal-Mart. A good way to use those cards. New movies every week and usually cheaper that first week. I went in yesterday with $20 in Reward Zone coupons and the Disney $5 coupon and walked out with the Tangled 4 disk 3D/ BR/DVD set for 40 cents. Haven't figured how that worked out but that's how it rang up. :lol:


----------

